# Which spray system



## Snackbar (Nov 16, 2017)

For my cabinet work I am currently using an airless with a low pressure fine finish tip to spray products like Cabinet coat. My ultimate goal is to have as little over spray as possible. Here are a few options I am considering. 1. getting and air assisted airless conversion gun 2. get a good hvlp gun and use waterborne lacquer hoping it will spray better than cabinet coat does with a hvlp. Its just too slow. Im thinking the waterborne lacquer will spray much faster am I correct. Does the waterborne lacquer brush ok in case the dont want spraying in the house. I have a shop for the doors.


----------



## Snackbar (Nov 16, 2017)

Also, would a better gun like devilbiss spray the cabinet coat faster then the harbor freight waterborne sprayer the I use when I do touch ups.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I dont think higher quality hvlp's spray any faster. I would go AA. I'd like to get my hands on one as well.

If you go HVLP, a pressure pot will save a bunch of time, rather than filling a cup every five minutes.

Personally, I dont like using HVLP for anything latex, even though I do sometimes.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

Pigmented or clear waterbourne lacquers are designed for HVLP. Brushing them does not work well at all and is not recommended. I hated my hvlp until I started using them. A good HVLP will set you back at least a thousand. In any significant production environment you will need an external pressure pot, add another $500. You still need to set up some ventilation and a makeshift booth as you will still have overspray. You can turn the hvlp down and minimize overspray but you will be ready for social security by the time you finish your job. I have experience with Kem Aqua Plus and Enduro white poly. I like both but Kem Aqua + is 1/2 the price of Enduro. You can tint both and you can rub both of them out with fine sandpaper and/or Meguairs polishes. I only do this to remove blemishes, marks and imperfections. Not practical to do on your average cabinet job. Kem Aqua plus is KCMA approved.

I would be negligent if I didn't mention something you touched upon. On repaints how do you get the frames done without spraying? With paint like cabinet coat, proclassic, emerald trim, or Advance you can spray and/or brush. When I used proclassic I would hvlp spray doors and brush/roll frames with good results. Spraying any of the waterbourne paints through even the best hvlp is a significant challenge. You can do it but it is slow compared the AAA or airless. I have not tried AAA but I am going to since it appears to be more versatile for my current needs. If you spray much clear varnish or laquers then hvlp would be your choice. Good luck with your choice.


----------

